# Firmware update 1.5 available for Toshiba A2, XA2 & A20



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Well here is another update for 2d gen Toshiba HD DVD players -- including the just released HD-A20!
http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd2firmware.asp


> Firmware Update Information for Owners of Toshiba HD DVD Players: Models HD-XA2, HD-A20, HD-A2, HD-A2W, and HD-D2
> 
> Firmware Update Version: 1.5
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I suppose I need to order the update disc from Toshiba.

Thanks for the update on the update.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope this fixes issues with Children of men and The Good Shepard as I really want these new movies.

I'll wait and see what otehr say before I jump on it, plu an .ISO CD file should be avalable on the net soon to download and burn rather then waiting on Toshibs to send one in the mail.


~Bobby


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is the Internet download via Toshiba or just an individual who gets the CD and uploads it? Where do you normally find it?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Is the Internet download via Toshiba or just an individual who gets the CD and uploads it? Where do you normally find it?


The latter -- from an upload. It could take a couple of weeks for someone to get a 1.5 f/w disc from Toshiba and get it to squidboy. I think it is very worthwhile to get an home network ethernet connection to your player. Perhaps use the ones that run over the house power lines? Remember soon there will be extra content available via the net -- trailers, subtitles, etc.


squidboy (on an AVS post) said:


> We now have *unofficial* ISOs of the Toshiba HD-A2 firmware upgrade, versions 1.2 and 1.3 and XA2 version 1.3. These are images of the discs mailed by Toshiba. The U.S. and Canadian versions are apparently different, but we have no specifics.
> 
> *Canadian A2 1.2 ISO file (ripped by AESO) - Working*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I need to figure out someway to get the connection in the HT room.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sonnie you can get some heavy duty Cat6 cable at Home Depot jst let eem know its gotta be weather shieled for a run outside along the house.

This is the EASIEST way to make a long run to another part of the house.

If you have multiple items that you want wired say..

HD-DVD, Blu-Ray (which IDK) and a HTPC. you can buy a cheap 5 port D-Link switch and run that main ethernet from outside to it, just make sure at least one component is on a crossover cable. since there would be 4 out of the 5 connections made on the switch.

~Bobby


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

My modem is hook to my computer with the cat 5 or 6 :dontknow: and it has a USB port, my question is can hook the USB to my HD DVD or can I use the USB to hook the computer and use the cat 5 to my HD DVD??? 
I dont know if they make a cable, USB to Cat5(6).:dontknow: 
What do I need???:crying:
My computer is about 5 feet from my HD DVD:bigsmile:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> My modem is hook to my computer with the cat 5 or 6 :dontknow: and it has a USB port, my question is can hook the USB to my HD DVD or can I use the USB to hook the computer and use the cat 5 to my HD DVD???


No, USB on the Toshiba won't work. Most that don't have problems with ethernet downloads have a router between the modem and their home network. Then it is easy using the router's local DHCP and DNS with the the AUTO settings on the Toshiba. Without a router -- going straight to the modem -- it is very iffy and depends on your ISP service. If it doesn't work with the Toshiba's AUTO settings (remember to power cycle the modem) it should be doable if you manually enter the exact same IP addresses used for the IP address and DNS id as what your PC uses -- having to unhook the PC and connect the Toshiba in its place. Not always an easy thing to do and not for the faint-hearted! :nerd: It is easier for most to go out and get/install a router -- let's you set up wireless for your house guests anyway.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks bobgpsr!! 

Need to buy a router!!:spend: 

Can I use my Bosch router??:rofl: :T


----------



## slidell (Jan 23, 2007)

bobgpsr said:


> No, USB on the Toshiba won't work. Most that don't have problems with ethernet downloads have a router between the modem and their home network. Then it is easy using the router's local DHCP and DNS with the the AUTO settings on the Toshiba. Without a router -- going straight to the modem -- it is very iffy and depends on your ISP service. If it doesn't work with the Toshiba's AUTO settings (remember to power cycle the modem) it should be doable if you manually enter the exact same IP addresses used for the IP address and DNS id as what your PC uses -- having to unhook the PC and connect the Toshiba in its place. Not always an easy thing to do and not for the faint-hearted! :nerd: It is easier for most to go out and get/install a router -- let's you set up wireless for your house guests anyway.


If the wireless modem is an option, I wonder if the LINKSYS WGA54G Wireless-G Game Adapter would work with the Toshiba? I works well with XBox 360 console but guessing here.:dumbcrazy:


----------

